

Facebook dumbs you down - blogimus
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-42027-113.html

======
skyfaller
I could see this having a correlation with not finding your schoolwork
interesting and wasting your time surfing Facebook. It's not that Facebook
makes you stupid, it's that Facebook usage is a good metric for failing to pay
attention to school.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
These points are made in the article about the same topic referenced from
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=561653>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://xkcd.com/552/>

------
dennmart
I think Facebook is safe, since nothing can truly dumb you down more than
MySpace pages and the comments on any YouTube video.

